# Moving to Queretaro with 9 month old baby



## natalie514 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello

My husband and I will be moving to Queretaro this fall for his work for a 2 year period. We will have a young baby with us. I have a few questions if you have some time to answer I would appreciate it.

1. What area of Quereataro would you suggest for a young family? Im looking for a community that has ideally a fresh market/coffee shops etc that is walking distance with a stroller. We are hoping to not have to get 2 cars, so if errands etc can be done by foot would really help us out. 

2. Where can I find information on playgroups etc or connected with other mums with young children. 

3. Any suggestions for nannies/daycare

4. I have heard that the water can cause Tourista", how do I help my daughter not get sick etc

5. Can anyone recommend a ped or gp in the area. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance


Natalie


----------



## Gvtyagi (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi 

We will also be moving to Querataro in June for one year assignment. If you do fid some of this information, please post. We have a 10 month old as well.

Gaurav


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There have been a number of posters from Queretaro but believe most live in Jurica or Juriquilla. Those are certainly options with pretty upscale areas and improving shopping. Jurica now has a Starbucks. Other option is the historical center which is certainly a walk area.
Queretaro has about a million people and just about any amenity so certainly options with a lot of personal choice. We live about 45 min north of Queretaro up highway 57 and do our major shopping there about every 2-3 weeks. We also certainly enjoy the many fine restuarants. There is also a great hospital, Los Angeles, with many fine English speaking/US trained doctors so doubt that will be an issue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

natalie514 said:


> Hello
> 
> My husband and I will be moving to Queretaro this fall for his work for a 2 year period. We will have a young baby with us. I have a few questions if you have some time to answer I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


A nice area of Queretaro that is quiet, safe, and relatively close to everything is Residencial Tejeda, located just off the Celaya Libre (on Google maps, this is shown as Carretera Federal 45, and east on Paseo Tejeda). The streets in this area are small and virtually traffic free during the day, almost all homes and homeowners instead of apartments - but probably no, or very few foreigners living there.

There are many large stores, etc located along this carretera within 10 minutes, but the area itself is well off this street and quiet. Outside of the development, very few people will be walking. It is similar to any development in the US and everyone drives to where they are going.

Hospital San Jose is nearby, and Hospital Angeles is about 10 minutes away - both are good. There are many good pediatricians in Queretaro, and many speak English. If they don't, they still know kids and medicine anyway. 

There is the large shopping mall called La Galleria which is about 5 minutes away, depending on traffic. This mall has Sears, Liverpool (similar to Macy's) and all of the normal mall stuff. The central historical area of Queretaro is within 15 minutes, depending on traffic and time of day.

Water is not an issue. Everyone here has a 5 gallon bottled water dispenser in their kitchens. The fancy ones will give you hot or cold water from the bottle. Just remember to peel vegetables. 

Nanny or daycare? You can get a woman to come in daily from 8am to 6 pm to clean, cook, do the laundry, and take care of your child - any or all of these things. The best way to find someone good is to ask your neighbors or friends for a reference.

To go anywhere in Queretaro for errands or trips, you can get a taxi for 30 to 45 pesos per trip. You won't have to find parking or anything else - they wil come to your door and drop you in front of wherever you're going. Find a taxi driver you are happy with, and get his cell number.


----------

